# Correct ballast weight in the bed



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Any input into how much ballast weight to use in a 2013 2500 HD WT that would be located in the rear of the bed space. Has a Boss 8' Super Duty on it. No issues what so ever with the trucks operation. Thanks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Id be willing to bet a kick in the nuts theres a couple threads here about this, if you do a search......besides, if you have no issues anyway, why use ballast? Are you worried of high seas that you may encounter?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You may thnk everything is fine. 
Go 30-45mph and make an evasive maneuver,
Such as to miss a kid that runs out from behind a snow bank.
And see how that rear end swings around.


To counter act the weight of the plow and balance out your rig.
Start with around #200-300lb 
But don't be afraid to add twice as much.

This will improve handeling such as steering, brakeing and traction.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Boss website can give you that information. Just select the plow selector and fill in the menu. Once you reach the summary. The results will tell you what the required ballast weight should be.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

snocrete;2103046 said:


> Id be willing to bet a kick in the nuts theres a couple threads here about this, if you do a search......besides, if you have no issues anyway, why use ballast? Are you worried of high seas that you may encounter?


No, just a kick in the nuts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2103054 said:


> You may thnk everything is fine.
> Go 30-45mph and make an evasive maneuver,
> Such as to miss a kid that runs out from behind a snow bank.
> And see how that rear end swings around.
> ...


Well said !!!

You're more likely to spin out on a higher speed curve


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2103065 said:


> Well said !!!
> 
> You're more likely to spin out on a higher speed curve


Thanks everyone.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I usually keep three or four hookers that I picked up on 10th St. in North Chicago in the bed for ballast.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Harleyjeff;2103112 said:


> I usually keep three or four hookers that I picked up on 10th St. in North Chicago in the bed for ballast.


That's a lot of weight...:waving:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2103125 said:


> That's a lot of weight...:waving:


Nah, they're usually crackheads, so they only weigh about 90 lbs. a piece. I should probably get a few more.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Personally, I think driving with the plow mounted is unsafe without ballast.
It's so easy to stick 5 or 6 sand tubes in the back. 
I also use a plastic pallet in front of them so they don't slide from the end of the box to the front.

I run 5 tubes in my truck, and I probably should run more.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Ballast is an absolute must for anyone who takes plowing seriously. It really isn't about the added traction from the weight as it is about counterbalancing all that extra weight on the front.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Motorman 007;2103478 said:


> Ballast is an absolute must for anyone who takes plowing seriously. It really isn't about the added traction from the weight as it is about counterbalancing all that extra weight on the front.


I agree. It has nothing to do with traction. It's about balance and driving down the road safely. 
Without proper balance on icy roads, you are one quick reaction (to others on the road) from killing someone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ballast or counterweight?

A good rule of thumb is to use the same amount of weight for ballast as how mulch the plow weighs. If you're going for counterweight, you could drop a hundred or two pounds. (or half to a whole hooker)


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a 900lb Meyer poly plow and i have a 700lb steel plate that i throw in the bed for ballast. That with some god tires, truck is like a tank. It'll plow through most anything...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

George C;2103543 said:


> I agree. It has nothing to do with traction. It's about balance and driving down the road safely.
> Without proper balance on icy roads, you are one quick reaction (to others on the road) from killing someone.


Is it also increases the traction the rear wheels have.

Hummm.
So the counterweight does two things. As it balances out your rig andmyou gain tractin.

I don't use ballest as my rig is not top heavy,
Little concern about tipping over.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

SnoFarmer;2103574 said:


> Is it also increases the traction the rear wheels have.
> 
> Hummm.
> So the counterweight does two things. As it balances out your rig andmyou gain tractin.
> ...


Ballast has nothing to do with balancing out top to bottom. A plow doesn't make a truck tipsy.
Its about front to back.
Its about turning quickly and having your rear end come around and cause a spin out because a snow plow without rear counterweight levers the center-point of weight to the front..
Its like trying to take a sharp corner at speed on a bicycle with a fat kid standing on the front tire axle,


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

George C;2103666 said:


> Ballast has nothing to do with balancing out top to bottom. A plow doesn't make a truck tipsy.
> Its about front to back.
> Its about turning quickly and having your rear end come around and cause a spin out because a snow plow without rear counterweight levers the center-point of weight to the front..
> Its like trying to take a sharp corner at speed on a bicycle with a fat kid standing on the front tire axle,


if you go back and read my first post
i make the same argument about handling.....

Ballest
is used in sailing ships and cargo ships to counter act it being top heavy, thus limiting the possibility of the ship tipping over.

a counter weight is used to balance.

Definition of ballast

heavy material (such as rocks or water) that is put on a ship to make it steady or on a balloon to control its height in the air
: a heavy substance placed in such a way as to improve stability and control (as of the draft of a ship or the buoyancy of a balloon or submarine)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ballast

Definition of counterweight:
a weight that provides a balance against something of equal weight

Full Definition of counterweight

: an equivalent weight or force : counterbalance

Examples of counterweight

The crane has a heavy counterweight on the back.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/counterweight

...the crane, like our plow trucks, doesn't use ballast.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Class dismissed??? I think we are all saying the same thing...with the plow on the front, weight in the back is very important.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Funny I went on Boss site to see what was recommended for ballast on my truck, 2015 GMC2500HD Double Cab 6.0 auto 4x4 standard box with plow package and 8'2 VXT. Did truck input, one with 4800# front axle came up with720# ballast, but with 5200# front axle it showed 390#. Not sure but I though with plow package I would have the 5200# front axle??


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the same spec, and my front end is 5200#


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

George C;2103813 said:


> I have the same spec, and my front end is 5200#


 That's what I thought mine would be with the plow package, where on the truck does one find out?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a water softener at my house. So the last two years I have gotten 16 bags of salt. They were only a few dollars more than sand tubes. 1500 dodge.


----------



## captnick (Oct 23, 2015)

Another option is line the bed with landscape pavers and put a sandbag in each corner to wedge them in. I have 1300 lbs in my bed it makes a huge difference


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

bolake;2103848 said:


> That's what I thought mine would be with the plow package, where on the truck does one find out?


Open your driver side door. It will be on a sticker at the bottom of the B pillar between the front and rear door.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

captnick;2104000 said:


> Another option is line the bed with landscape pavers and put a sandbag in each corner to wedge them in. I have 1300 lbs in my bed it makes a huge difference


Weight towards the front of the bed doesn't create useful counterweight. It creates dead weight that doesn't help driving stability.
You want ALL of your counterweight as close to the tail gate as possible. Levering the front end UP in the same manner as the lifted plow levers the rear end up is how you successfully counterweight.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

George C;2104039 said:


> Weight towards the front of the bed doesn't create useful counterweight. It creates dead weight that doesn't help driving stability.
> You want ALL of your counterweight as close to the tail gate as possible. Levering the front end UP in the same manner as the lifted plow levers the rear end up is how you successfully counterweight.


Exactly,any weight in front of rear axle is going to increase the weight on the front end.Think seesaw kiddies.xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I discovered something this morning, 600# off the front of my tractor isn't enough counterweight when roads are icy.

The blower was swinging my rear end all over the place.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2104435 said:


> I discovered something this morning, 600# off the front of my tractor isn't enough counterweight when roads are icy.
> 
> The blower was swinging my rear end all over the place.


When raised do those blowers sway side to side at all, can imagine that could get a little fishtaily!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2104445 said:


> When raised do those blowers sway side to side at all, can imagine that could get a little fishtaily!


No they don't, I couldn't run higher than 3rd gear on a unsalted streets.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

George C;2104034 said:


> Open your driver side door. It will be on a sticker at the bottom of the B pillar between the front and rear door.


That's what I thought, but all mine has there is a sticker for tire pressures front and back and states occupants and cargo not to exceed 3005#, nothing about axles weight.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

bolake;2104530 said:


> That's what I thought, but all mine has there is a sticker for tire pressures front and back and states occupants and cargo not to exceed 3005#, nothing about axles weight.


That's the reason I posted this, sticker says nothing about axle weight, only proper tire pressure. Boss site also asks for axle weight, can you trace it through the VIN?, or would a 2500HD WT with a plow package have a standard axle weight?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

boss75;2104540 said:


> That's the reason I posted this, sticker says nothing about axle weight, only proper tire pressure. Boss site also asks for axle weight, can you trace it through the VIN?, or would a 2500HD WT with a plow package have a standard axle weight?


I have trouble beliving that.

Do you have a sticker that has says:

GVWR with some numbers
then another number that follows GAWR - Front
then another number that follows GAWR - Rear

I have never seen a truck that does not have this... unless it was peeled off by a previous owner that is.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

boss75;2104540 said:


> That's the reason I posted this, sticker says nothing about axle weight, only proper tire pressure. Boss site also asks for axle weight, can you trace it through the VIN?, or would a 2500HD WT with a plow package have a standard axle weight?


Give me your vin, I will punch it in and look at your build sheet and tell you what you have.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OK, just looked at a 2014, you guys need to look lower, it is below the tire sticker

It is a grey sticker that if you are looking at the tire sticker, it will stab you in the knee.

Should look like this...


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Philbilly2;2104618 said:


> OK, just looked at a 2014, you guys need to look lower, it is below the tire sticker
> 
> It is a grey sticker that if you are looking at the tire sticker, it will stab you in the knee.
> 
> Should look like this...


Yep Found it down low and blends in, anyway mine is 5200# front 6200# rear and 9500# gross


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bolake;2104816 said:


> Yep Found it down low and blends in, anyway mine is 5200# front 6200# rear and 9500# gross


That would be correct for a plow prep truck


----------



## Dr Z (Jan 6, 2021)

The reasons for ballast/counter weight are well covered. Just as an additional example of one of the points made: a friend was running a half ton truck with a 8 foot straight plow which as far as Im concerned was too heavy for the vehicle to begin with. He was plowing long drives in wooded areas and some narrow forest trails. Long story short. The heavy load in front and speed required to keep this rig moving ended up creating a serious problem. The weight in front added with piled up snow ended up causing the rear to break loose and he lost control and fishtailed. He smacked his truck into the trees. He has been using counter weights ever since the repair. 

For convenience I mounted a large wooden box to a pallet. I loaded the box with 650 pounds of sand and placed a lid on box. This keeps the sand contained and allows me to quickly and effortlessly remove the box with my tractor/forks if I need the bed to haul a load during plowing season. The cover helps keep the rain out of the box while it is stored during the off season.


----------

